# More information needed about DTG maintenance BEFORE the sale - DTG realities discussion



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This discussion could be useful in the future for dtg manufacturers / distributors. I think in the beginning that most people would agree that the maintenance side of the dtg business was not discussed thoroughly enough prior to the sale. In fact, Scott Fresner stated this in the SGIA magazine a month or so ago. So maybe the issue is that the prospective buyers don't have access to the manual until after the purchase. So maybe statements like the ones above should be listed clearly on the websites and in sales materials. A couple of months back, I heard that Sawgrass was going to require their customers to sign a form if they were going to use white ink. Since they have not gone with white ink yet, that has probably not started. But maybe one of the answers could be some better pre-sales information / warnings.

I will strongly agree with Don about most people don't take advantage of the resources they have. I provide a very indept FAQs page with links to PDFs and screen videos for my product. Thus, they have something they can print out if they like to read or something they can watch if they prefer that. Yet I still get people that are well aware of the FAQs page that call me wanting me to walk them through the basic stuff that is covered in detail on the FAQs page. So some of the issues (not all) need to be addressed by the user.

Good discussion.

Mark


----------



## odgraphics (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

I don't know but with the kind of money spent I don't undstand how some auto maintenace and better durabillty isn't involved. Maybe I'm spoiled abit cause I have machines that cost the same, cheaper amount and some higher and they don't require as much hands on maintenance. 
I love DTG but it is a hassle, except the brother of course but then again they kill you on the price cause I believe they know it too.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

With any inkjet printer you need to do cleanings! This falls true to large format printers using solvent inks, the more you run through the printer the less likely you will have a head clog, but at the same time the more you run through the head the sooner it will need to be replaced they only have so much duty cycle. Also you must keep the area inside the printer carriage area cleaned or it causes problems!


----------



## odgraphics (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

Yeah but dude by far its not the same. I Own LFP's and I firmly undersrtand your point but by FAR the headaches are no comparison.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*



odgraphics said:


> Yeah but dude by far its not the same. I Own LFP's and I firmly undersrtand your point but by FAR the headaches are no comparison.


I also own three LFP's in addition to my DTG's. I would say that they are very comparable when not using white ink. Throw white ink into the mix, whether that be on a DTG or an LFP (for those that are unaware they offer some of the large formats with a white ink option) and the issue of maintenance is once again the largest issue by far. As a matter of fact, some of the LFP manufacturer's that at one time offered white ink, have stopped imply because of the same headaches that the DTG manufacturers are experiencing. 

With that said, when my machine becomes available, I will _*require*_ any purchaser to sign additional documents outlining the extra procedures, time, and money that they will need to spend if they should ever decide to print with white ink. I will also _*require*_ anyone who buys white ink from me to do the same!

There is no easy answer for printing with white ink (except screenprinting  ). If there was, we would have all heard of it by now, and I would own at least two of them. Even the Kornit is a pain in the rear when it comes to using the pretreatment/wetting solution, and white ink, and it costs five to ten times what any of you have spent. Imagine how we Kornit owners feel!


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

huuuuhh, some people will not like this, I might even be censored, but here goes anyway.

Don - SWF


> Let's add that all endusers Must Read the manual as well!


Well if that is what is in your manual, than that's a good start. However I got my machine in the early days and there was no manual!



> I do know that the second chapter of the manual starts like this:


SECOND! Wow, “Now that we have your money.....”
How about a paragraph as you open the manual, before the index.
How about, as DAGuide says, in your sales literature, the one’s you hand out at shows.
How about on the web sites.
We all know the average person does not read the manual as if it were a book,
they go to it when they need information, or when they are in trouble.
If your still getting a lot of tech calls, my guess is the instructions are not clear and concise enough.  

You know, as I have watched this situation over the last couple of years.
It never fails to make me laugh.
The vendors and manufactures have continuously oversold the capabilities and ease of use, concerning these machines.
They have based their fortunes on inks that they didn’t fully understand
(some don’t, even to this day).
And then they cry about the abuse and taking it on the chin, when a customer is upset enough,
that he is looking for someone to drag out into the street to draw and quarter.
Then the manufactures run around exclaiming woe is me, it’s not our fault, *BULL*! 

Some vendors and manufactures have been asked for email alerts.
To announce important findings and updates.
But nobody wants to take the time, “it’s in our forum, written by so and so, _just do a search_” 
*BULL*!. 

The vendors and manufactures WON’T announce because they are afraid of getting sued, and rightfully so.
I know a lot of people who are waiting for a class action lawsuit for their respective machines,
just waiting to climb on board.

DAGuide, no offense, but,
You say people don’t use the resources they have available to them.

Well for right or wrong, I believe the customers thoughts run something like this:
When something goes wrong, its a shock, because in this day and age of mass manufacturing and extended warranties, when you pull something out of the box, it should just work - right?
Now someone is telling the customer is shouldn’t work right out of the box, it needs setup and maintenance. Well that's not what the salesmen told them, he said you just push the button and go.
So when something does go wrong, they don’t want an FAQ.
If its a frequently asked question about support, they think
“Why haven’t they done anything to fix this?”
“Why are they content to allow this problem to stand”
For the money they spent, they want a live person,
they want YOU to know,
they are having a problem with your wiz-bang product that YOUR salesman said,
all they had to do was just push a button!
The customer is trying to give you feedback, so you can fix the problem.
After all, it must be a problem, because the salesman didn’t mention it.
But for the most part the customer experiences a deaf ear,
fills with rage at the vendor/manufacture because they have been made to feel unimportant,
now that they have released their money
(that's what it was all about in the first place, right?). 
And then we wonder why there are so many scathing remarks on the boards,
bashing different vendors/manufactures.

For the thousands of dollars spent, a customer feels like he is buying a car, and that it should just work.
Using the same analogy, vendors and manufactures claim even a car needs maintenance.
_*What is missing in that equation is if anyone bought a car and had problems with it in the first, oh I don’t know, 50,000 miles or so, you would figure you had gotten a lemon, right?*_

Now if the training is soooo important, is it mandatory?
Is the customer given an idea how fickle these machines can be, when spoken to on the sales floor?
Or are we afraid of scaring off the mom and pop buyers, the first timers.
Is the easy sale more important?

To use buying a car as an example again.
If I buy a high line auto, (and a DTG printer is really high line, in the printer world)
A representative will take the time to help me become failure with the vehicle.
Show me what all the little switches and knobs do. How to use the multifunction switches
(hell they even did this for us, before we bought my wife's Scion, without being asked).
At no time did someone say,
”_we’ll show you how to use everything, just pay this amount, buy a couple of plane tickets to visit us and we will show you all the secrets of your new purchase._”
Customers don’t want to put out more money after the purchase.
Build any such costs into the purchase price, make it mandatory to attend, before the item is shipped.
Then the customer only has to worry about making time to go.
Because the cost is already being paid in his monthly payments.

Don - SWF


> how much do you honestly feel that you have made with your DTG Kiosk and in how much time?


I read/hear this question all the time from vendors/manufactures.
Should we ask how much you made off of the customer this year?
This line of thinking shows you are only interested in profits,
How much money you can extract from the customer.

Do you know how the customer hears it?

“_How much money have you made with my machine?
Well than, you can afford the increase/repairs/whatever I tell you you must have.
So STFU already!_”

The customer will feel that you were only interested in them for their money, not their prosperity. If I sell one machine that creates something. And ignore the customer after the sale, I've lost sales.
If I partner to help that customer grow, they will expand their businesss, and buy more creative machines from me.

The question should be
_*“How much down time have you had this year, and what can we do to help?”*_





> It sounds like your machine sets more than it is used, which will tend to increase your atrophy issues


This is another Merry-Go-Round the customer doesn’t want to be involved with.
Of course the machine sets, 
it doesn’t work,
or,
doesn’t work correctly,
or
cannot be trusted enough to advertise for business,
or
can’t get parts,
or
can’t get inks,
or
Can’t get service/support,
or
The customer is so pissed off,
in order to protect his investment from a deserving baseball bat, he just walks away from it.......
(Yes this has happened before)

But the first words out of a vendors/manufactures mouth:
You let it set too long, you don’t keep it looking like a hospital operating room,
blah, blah, blah........
Excuses, excuses, excuses, blame, blame, blame.
These are not positive answers to a problem.

Customers want helpful collaboration with the vendor/manufacture to help solve their problems, not to be told, in so many words,
if you can afford our machine, you can afford to fix it.

And customers certainly don’t want to feel like they paid 5 figures to be a beta tester.

If the vendors/manufactures continue on the present course, turning a deaf ear to the customer,
who wants to see the industry grow,
who wants better machines that can produce an easier workflow.
Then DTG Printing as an industry, will suffer as a whole. 

Just my 2 pesos,

PS
If you don't belive me, look around and notice
which vendors/manufactures can no longer afford to advertise,
as much as they did 1-2 years ago.
Also look to see who cannot bring promised products,
to the market when they said they would.

Binki,


> I learned more from spending one hour with Justin Walker (another fan of direct garment printing) than I did in a 'day' of training with our vendor.


I had an opportunity to spent 2-3 hours with him on one of my trips to kalifornia,
and I had the same experience, I couldn’t agree more. 

Don


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

Don,

I believe you were reading into my comments specifically for the dtg market and that was not the way I was trying to state. In general, most people are adverse to wanting to read a manual and in some cases, don't want to watch a video. I will even call myself out - I AM ONE OF THESE PEOPLE. I typically pick things up pretty fast and can usually watch someone do something a couple of times and be good to go. I have no problem working with people on how to use my product. But I always take them to my site and show them the FAQs because I might not always be available (i.e. college football season is only a couple months away...THANK GOD!) and the answer is usually there. I created the support for my product so they would not be down any longer than necessary. There are a lot of decorators that work at night and on the weekends that need help at all hours. I got a call at 10:00 PM on Sunday night this past week. But at some point, the owner is going to need to take some ownership in knowing a product just in the same way you know that you have to maintain your car with oil changes, tune-ups, new tires,... 

Bottom line is both Don (Attitudes) and Don (SWF) are right. The only true answer to these challenges in my opinion is education. Both sides need to take more ownership in education.

Mark

P.S. I hope Rodney or anyone else does not censor your post as it is benefical to prospective owners.


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

As I said DA, no offense.
Every once in a while I like to sit back with a bottle of wine and try to get into my customers head.
Using the same method, the above is what I came up with for a first time DTG customer.

Either way it works for me because the wine is always good. 

Don


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*



odgraphics said:


> Yeah but dude by far its not the same. I Own LFP's and I firmly undersrtand your point but by FAR the headaches are no comparison.


Ok, buy a Roland LFP equipped with white ink then you will get a headache ;-)


----------



## odgraphics (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

PETA


> Ok, buy a Roland LFP equipped with white ink then you will get a headache ;-)


I can't say I disagree but these DTG's are having these problems without white ink being a factor. As for Roland I have owned 2 and will be buying a third next week. They are Die hard machines if you get the higher ends like I presently owned and will be upgrading to next week.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*



odgraphics said:


> PETA
> I can't say I disagree but these DTG's are having these problems without white ink being a factor. As for Roland I have owned 2 and will be buying a third next week. They are Die hard machines if you get the higher ends like I presently owned and will be upgrading to next week.


 I have never had any serious issues with my CMYK only printers. Do any of the Rolands you have utilize the white ink?


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*



Printzilla said:


> I have never had any serious issues with my CMYK only printers. Do any of the Rolands you have utilize the white ink?


We had one on a test-period. More problems than a DTG-printer with white. Demands more maintenence and must run often (everyday), otherwise headclogging is a fact.

Our other Rolands worked fine. And so did the Epsons and Kodak/Encads aswell, no major problems.

I just installed another T-Jet with white ink last friday and it works like a charm, now we have a bunch of them and our orders on dark shirts increases everyday.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*



> Well if that is what is in your manual, than that's a good start. However I got my machine in the early days and there was no manual!


We have always had a manual for the DTG printers, perhaps you would like to clarify for the masses - whose printer did you buy?



> SECOND! Wow, “Now that we have your money.....”
> How about a paragraph as you open the manual, before the index.


How about before that? We include a "Before you get started" package inside the top of the box that clearly states to read the manual and all items in the start up kit and to watch the maintenance and training videos PRIOR to removing the printer from the box. By the way - those same videos are also on our website for anyone to view.



> I read/hear this question all the time from vendors/manufactures.
> Should we ask how much you made off of the customer this year?
> This line of thinking shows you are only interested in profits,
> How much money you can extract from the customer.


Wow, how did you tie those two together? I asked how much he had made to get a gauge of how often he was printing. We are not all a bunch of swindlers out here trying to rip you off - it would be nice if you didn't try to paint all manufacturers with the same broad brush.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

This is a very good thread and excellent reading for those without dtgs.. also..
I myself.. have not purchased a dtg as of yet.. and altho i have the money where I could do it .. and even the business to pay for it.. I do not at this point want the headaches involved.
At the shows ive been to Ive talked to many of the companies making them.. and they reminded me of used car salesmen.. Many stood there and told me out right lies.. 

Now I have a Roland Versacamm.. and will say.. the support I have gotten from the minute. i purchased the machine till today 2 1/2 years later has set the bar really high for any companies to follow. I have been really spoiled. I think the dtg companies could take a lesson from their book.. I know that to this day If i have one problem the company i got it from is there.. taking care of me..
I know I was really suprised that training for the dtgs have to be at their location.. This may seem like a little thing to some people but is not to me.. If Im gonna spend 15,000 dollars on a machine.. I want it set up at my shop.. by the company and my training there.. just like my roland was.. (I told you im spoiled). I want to be able to talk to the person that trained me.. not someone sitting answering countless calls from other users. I want someone who knows my business and cares about my business. I know i was really suprised when i heard that the dtgs makers dont do training at your location but at theirs.. 

I dont at this time have the roland with the white ink.. but know many that do.. without all the problems that i hear with the dtgs. But i know if I had a problem.. I could get on the phone, and my tech guy wuold either talk me thru fixing it right then or he would be at my shop that day taking care of it.
2 weeks after i got my machine I had a software related problem that no one had seen with the versacamm. I had the tech at my shop for 2 days getting it taken care of. and had roland on the phone. Roland also followed thru afterwards to make sure all was well. They made me feel like i was their Most Important Customer.

I have yet to hear of most dtg owners feeling like they really matter once the machines are up and running.. 
I feel that the dtg companies.. need to realize that they are lacking to many (not all ) in their support of their product. 
just my 2 cents.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

Mystysue,

Thanks for your 2 cents worth. Roland has done a good job educating most of their dealers in regards to support. I do, however, want to take a little offense to your judgement of the DTG service/support infrastructure. You have not had a DTG nor been exposed to DTG service and you are making a judgement on the quality of service of both. The forums are not a good representation of any typical user of any equipment - only a representation of the most vocal. Who would tend to be the most vocal - those on either end of the spectrum - the happiest and the least happy. The vast majority of users live in the world in between - making money with their machines, not setting the world on fire and not having life-threatening issues with them either. 

On site training for these machines is available, and we (SWF East) do offer it as standard on our machines that sell for $15,000 and up, and as an option on machines sold for less than that. I beleive Brother will do on site training for about $500, and I know that USSPIT offers an option for on-site training as well. Not sure about the rest. If you get on-site training from us, you will be trained by one of our technicians, same folks who answer the phone for tech support. If you come to our office for training, there's a 90% chance that a tech will train the class as well (I step in from time to time when we have scheduling conflicts).

Again, we need to avoid the broad brush assesments here. 



> I have yet to hear of most dtg owners feeling like they really matter once the machines are up and running..


Again, the folks who are fat and happy aren't going to spend there time posting on the forums telling folks, "hey, things are good over here, thanks for asking". Nope, they're busy printing and selling and going about business as usual. 

JMHO


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

Im sorry that my generalizations offended you some Don.. as that was not my intention.

actually most of the people i know with dtgs are not from forums.. but rather people i know in my professional life or friends.. .. If they do belong to forums i dont know.. 
Im glad to hear that you offer onsite install and training.. as that is important to me..

and my comment about calling in was more.. that I dont like the call center picture im getting..
again.. the only referance i have is my support with my roland.. and that fact that I can call and ask to speak to MY tech.. is that a posiblity with your call center.. .. and believe it or not.. I have my techs cell phone number.. lol.. so if hes not in the office i can call him. 
i know im spoiled.. 
i admit it.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

Thanks for the comeback Mystysue, actually, most of our techs do have company issued cell phones and they do call customers after hours and do give customers their cell phone numbers. 

Sometimes folks who have had a bad experience with one vendor or another tend to paint the entire marketplace that color. I would rather be judged on my merits rather than being judged based on my status as a vendor. 

Peace


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

POP! Pop! pop! 

Looks like I’m on point again.

Well, here goes.......

Don SWF


> We have always had a manual for the DTG printers, perhaps you would like to clarify for the masses - whose printer did you buy?


While I have been more specific in the past, I have learned from experience (been trained) not to mention specific vendors/manufactures who happen to spend advertising $$$ here.
The results were that my posts disappeared and I was censored. 

However, for the purposes of this thread, I feel no vendor/manufacture is without sin.
The Roland example is an excellent one, as I have not heard complaints about service either.
Wish I could say that for any DTG printer, regardless who makes it. 



> How about before that? We include a "Before you get started" package inside the top of the box that clearly states to read the manual and all items in the start up kit and to watch the maintenance and training videos PRIOR to removing the printer from the box. By the way - those same videos are also on our website for anyone to view.


I was unaware of that, as you did not mention that before
(its certainly not part of your advertising, is it?),
however that still does not address my question,
concerning sales brochures and comments made by the sales staff during shows, etc.


> Wow, how did you tie those two together? I asked how much he had made to get a gauge of how often he was printing.


I stand by my original statement, and I’ll not let you squirm out of it.
At no time did you ask how many shirts have you / do you print within a certain time frame. You simply posted:


> I gotta ask - *how much* do you honestly feel that you _*have made*_ with your DTG Kiosk and in how much time?


(emphasis mine)
_*How much*_ and _how many_ have quite the different meanings.



> Again, the folks who are fat and happy aren't going to spend there time posting on the forums telling folks, "hey, things are good over here, thanks for asking". Nope, they're busy printing and selling and going about business as usual.


Again we will have to agree to disagree, As I am fat *and* happy.
Also as I have seen quite a few post to say, “_hey look what I am able to do”. _
The squeaky wheel gets oiled, so when I see posts where people are looking for solutions,
I understand where they are coming from.

If we agree only a small number of people are willing to be vocal about their problems, and in fact a much larger number of customers will sit back and _suffer silently_,
whether because they fear reprisals of losing service for their machine,
or not being “_allowed_” to buy ink from their “_approved_” source.
Or like most house buying experiences, they are afraid to admit they made a mistake.
My guess is there is quite an underground of customers who are dissatisfied with their purchase,
but who you will not hear from.
I base this on two things:

1. the large number of people who do complain (are we to assume, only t-shirt printers will complain in large numbers?)

2. The number of “used” machines on the secondary market with less than 500 prints on them,
because “_our business plan/model changed_”

Yep I’ll bet it changed,
to something less maintenance intensive, something with more uptime, more profitable, with better customer service.

If you think I’m the only one who can read between the lines, your wrong.

Add into the mix how some vendors/manufactures wield around what little power they think they have, in regards to keeping the sheep from buying third party ink, parts, or service contracts.
(oops, sorry, started to sound like a salesman talking in the back room for a second there. Let me try again)

Add into the mix how some vendors/manufactures wield around what little power they think they have,
You would think they belong to “The Family”.
In regards to keeping the _*customers*_ from buying third party ink, parts, or service contracts - actions in the past,
have been quite ruthless.

Only when there is an open marketplace for all people to offer products and services, does the customer truly benefit.
It's called a_* "free market"*_.
I told you before on SPU that third-party inks would change the market place, and they have,
they have somewhat leveled the playing field.
Even though there was still some *itching and whining and backstabbing.

And you can imagine how easy it is for the customer to see all these people running from booth to booth,
trying to forge alliances,
or steal ideas from a competitor, with their cell phone cameras.
At any venue, where there is a second level above the show floor.
An hour spent watching from above, is quite like an episode of Keystone Cops, or Monty Python, without the hats and batons.
It would be funny, if it were not so sad.
I encourage any future customer to try it.


> Sometimes folks who have had a bad experience with one vendor or another tend to paint the entire marketplace that color. I would rather be judged on my merits rather than being judged based on my status as a vendor.


As I said before, none are without sin.
I have heard complaints from customers of almost all the machines when it comes to customer service.
Even the mighty Kornit. 
A large number of customers want to talk about “_the 1200 pound elephant in the room_”.
Only the vendors/manufactures want to ignore it and squash any discussion of it.


> We are not all a bunch of swindlers out here trying to rip you off - it would be nice if you didn't try to paint all manufacturers with the same broad brush.
> 
> Your posts make it evident that you feel wronged by the vendor who sold you your machine


Actually, quite happy with the quality of my machine.
I'm looking out for the little guy, because without my primary business,
I would not have survived on the hype presented for any of the machines sold at the time of my purchase.

As I said before, no need for that, as no vendor/manufacture is without sin in some way.

I have only responded to your posts which I observe to be not entirely accurate for the whole industry.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: More information needed about DTG maintenance BEFORE the sale - DTG realties discussion*

We are just your little end user. We have had our share of problems with our printer too, but we have also gotten a lot out of our machine. We have not made the money or had the big success with it that we had hoped for but we have been happy with it. Luckily we are not trying to make our bread and butter with it but we do make some money with it. Yes our DTG has had more maintenance issues than our 2 embroidery machines, our laser, and our Roland VersaCamm, though we have upgraded both of the embroidery machines over the years and had to replace the laser tube after 3 years use, but have not had any serious issues with the Roland so far. I will agree that the distributors for our DTG have not been that helpful. The manufacturer did call us when we had some problems a couple of different times. We do not regret buying our machine, but had we known what we do now 2 years later we may have waited to buy one. 

This is just the 2 cents worth from one of the owners and not distributors/manufactorers of a DTG machine. We do not usually post much and we are usually out there trying to make some money, but we just wanted to let you know that as customers we have not always been happy with the constant bickering, mudslinging, and blaming among the distributors/manufacturers. We think you might have done alot better to address the problems of the machines and helped the customers instead of constantly attacking each other, making us customers not wanting to deal with any of you.


----------



## ScreenMeister (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: More information needed about DTG maintenance BEFORE the sale - DTG realties discussion*

Here...Here! I agree. I've been going to various posts and websites looking for more information on the current state of DTG. I thought things were looking good until I came here and started reading the many negative posts. Now, it's kind of a pox on all your houses. Maybe it's paralysis by analysis. I was thinking of getting a second auto/6-8color, and maybe a DTG to round out our offerings. Most of our work is "hang and bang" spot color printing anyway. My thought was to go after more of the smaller 1>100 full color printing with the DTG and let the second auto pick up the pace on the regular printing.
Geez! And with all these maintenance issues, I haven't heard anybody mention anything about the possible challenges with a MAC based office. Mmmm...I'll keep reading.


----------



## GPI (May 19, 2008)

*Re: More information needed about DTG maintenance BEFORE the sale - DTG realties discussion*



> I have never had any serious issues with my CMYK only printers. Do any of the Rolands you have utilize the white ink?


No white ink my Rolands but no issues Either until the usual tune up period 18-24 months. I know we had bad experience with T-jet but they tried their best i would say. Harry was very patient and USSCREEN overnighted everything they said they would. Customer support was never really the problem with them, it was the machine. We also have a $4500 Graphtec plotter that is hanging on its last leg and cuts on point with no issues. I have come to conclude that the manufacturer will never tell you everything and that goes for Roland as well. This forum exist for this purpose and that's to fill in the blanks where ever there is one. GOOOO Rodney!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: More information needed about DTG maintenance BEFORE the sale - DTG realties discussion*

Where you always running white in your Tjet, or did you ever run just the CMYK LcLmLb?


----------



## GPI (May 19, 2008)

*Re: More information needed about DTG maintenance BEFORE the sale - DTG realties discussion*



> Where you always running white in your Tjet, or did you ever run just the CMYK LcLmLb?


We had white since day one. We never could get a decent white and then the CMYK started buggin after. When the Manufacturer wanted me to change a ribbon cable that was the last straw. I had visited the vendor 3 times in 2 months. The third time it stayed.


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: More information needed about DTG maintenance BEFORE the sale - DTG realties discussion*



> I haven't heard anybody mention anything about the possible challenges with a MAC based office


If the printer requires a RIP, your out of luck.
You cannot run the process natively.
You MUST use windows in the workflow at some point. 
Which means you loose Color Sync.
Either in emulation or on an intel MAC.


----------



## rowdy moose (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: More information needed about DTG maintenance BEFORE the sale - DTG realties discussion*

I do agree that the salesmen play off peoples romantic relationships with digital printing, which is a huge reason why customers assume that it is a maintenance free machine. People seem to think that digital printing is something like magic. How did you react the first time that you saw a photo being printed from a computer that looked like it just came out of a dark room? It is a very impressive thing to witness for the first time especially for someone that comes from a photo/graphics background. "All those long hard hours in the darkroom are over!!" Everyone exclaimed. People then relate this directly to the DTG printers when they first see them. Which is completly wrong.

One thing that I believe isn't a fair comparison is the infamous car camparison. The auto industry is over 100 years old and they might have experieced these very same problems in their first 10 years. Altough I don't believe they would archive the handwritten letters from their irrate customers, so we'll never really know. We now have forums like these that allow instant communication between all customers, which really exposes new industries like this one for what they really are. Come on people its a new day and age, to be comparing these machines to one born in the industrial revolution is silly.


----------



## Wags (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Solved the problem of dampers clogging on the DTG Kiosk*

Bravo Attitude. A perfect summary.


----------

